# my pitty having skin fur problem



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

shes 7 months old and i brought her to the vet and they just told me it could be alergies or fleas but she dont have fleas i got her on flea and tick meds anyway, but the vet was really no help as they took my 150 dollars for the visit lol. so maybe by the pictures i post someone might have went through similar.







her belly







back of her back legs

i can try to take better pics if need be the vet said it could be food alergies or shampoo


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

What exactly are you feeding her?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Could be allergy. What type of food are you feeding? These dogs typically have a grain and chicken allergy. It's best to have them on a grain free diet. My boy started showing signs around the same age as yours. We switched to grain free and no chicken and he's finally all cleared up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

i was feeding her natural balance at first then the vet on my first visit reccomended purina for some reason. i think this might be the cause seeing alot of bad reviews on it but not sure if it was the shampoo or the food they gave me both pretty much lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Purina is junk. There's a sticky in the health and nutrition section on dog food. It helps you rate it. I would definitely get off Purina ASAP.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Purina is junk. There's a sticky in the health and nutrition section on dog food. It helps you rate it. I would definitely get off Purina ASAP.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah i was reading reviews at petco as well of pitbull owners saying its trash. but when your dog had the allergies was that basically what was happening getting blotchy hair loss and like acne sorta on there belly


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Not mine but I've read other posts with similar looking spots. My boy gets really red around his eyes and mouth and his feet get red between the pads. And he shook his head a lot like there was water in his ears. After being on here I read that those could be signs of allergies so I decided to change to a non chicken base formula. Then when the brand I use came out with grain free I got it and it was a major difference in him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Not mine but I've read other posts with similar looking spots. My boy gets really red around his eyes and mouth and his feet get red between the pads. And he shook his head a lot like there was water in his ears. After being on here I read that those could be signs of allergies so I decided to change to a non chicken base formula. Then when the brand I use came out with grain free I got it and it was a major difference in him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


its most likely the food i am gonna switch that up, she was shaking her head alot as well like you said your dog did. i figured it was from swimming or the bath lol. but maybe thats a sign is there a timeframe that it would clear up or is it a long waiting process. to find out. and is there anything that can be applied to get rid of it or help with it where shes not scratching it


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well it took Cain a while to completely clear up. But I did different proteins to find the one that worked best for him. Results of switching food can take a few weeks. He was on a fish formula for a few months and was better but still not good. My grain free offers three proteins, I wound up at beef and its worked the best. I just have to watch what else I give great wise. We had to cut out everything and I make sure to check everything he gets before I buy. I've started making my own dehydrated treats for him that he loves. He stopped shaking his head within about a week to 2 weeks if I remember right. And the redness cleared up over a few weeks and his hair came back where he'd lost some around his eyes. Cain has a flea allergy-I think and my vet thinks also- and he's been scratching himself raw and getting some lumps. Fleas have been bad this year and i finally have them under control. I use cortisone cream on him and it instantly helped. You could try that and see if that helps with itching. I'm sure others will chime in with other options and suggestions also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

it's very possible but i'm not convinced it's an allergy.
could you take a close up pic of the bumps? and clear as possible.
if it's only on her belly and legs where there is only a little hair, there are other possibilities. while you are figuring this out, you should wash all her bedding in fragrance free detergent and give her an oatmeal bath.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Mya's food allergies flared up as just a rash on her belly. Still don't know what she's allergic to, but we stick to the 4Health Grain Free Fish, Beef and Turkey based food and she's been fine. So switch to something grain free that is based on fish, duck, turkey, beef, even lamb. Those seem to be the most "hypo" allergenic food bases.

It took me forever to narrow in on Mya's allergies because we didn't know she was having 2 different reactions. Change one thing at a time and wait at least 2 weeks before changing something else.

What I'd do is pick up some Dreft or similar "hypo"allergenic detergent and wash everything like JoKealoha suggested, then do the food switch. Unless your bag of food is already low then do it the other way around.


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> it's very possible but i'm not convinced it's an allergy.
> could you take a close up pic of the bumps? and clear as possible.
> if it's only on her belly and legs where there is only a little hair, there are other possibilities. while you are figuring this out, you should wash all her bedding in fragrance free detergent and give her an oatmeal bath.


http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/iob1a.jpg
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/flto2.jpg

thats the best i could do everything else got really blurry


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Those took FOREVER to load for some reason, hopefully I can save someone else the time lol. Its not your fault. That hosting site must suck or something.


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Those took FOREVER to load for some reason, hopefully I can save someone else the time lol. Its not your fault. That hosting site must suck or something.


thanks yeah i switched to photobucket as well but appreciate it


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Food or fleas. look into a raw diet or a grain free kibble..as. may have been mentioned. blue dogs in many breeds tend to have weak immune systems which can be boosted with good diet..pleanty of exercise..and good rest. purina...i won't use..corn...big no no for bulldogs. most have corn ot grain allergies .


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

its most likely the food gonna switch that up and see where that goes. theres no flees i have checked her many times. plus shes on frontline so we will see where that goes.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Just don't do it all at once...gradually ...sure u know that already...but incase..

Reminds me of a couple iv had..can really tone up nice with good kibble fed in a propper fashion. Best o luck to ya. keep us posted m8


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah i am gonna wait till friday to change her to a grain free diet. i already got her off the shampoo they gave me at the vet just incase that was causing it. but i am pretty sure its the food.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

May ask ur vet to get u some antibiotics to run through and let them know that they gave u bad info...see what they say..sold u product that u don't need..pushed a craps food. ask them to research quality dogfood..they took u from a decent ont to a craps one. ..some ointment a n d...or neosporin


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Time to start learning...this is a good spot...we try to help..some are beyond it...but we try.


----------



## Diva's Dad (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this Forum... My dog has lil bumps on the top if her head and only on the top of her head. They are starting to scab. They don't bother her but I'm concerned and worried it will get worse. She's an indoor dog and only goes out a few times a day for relief and play time. Nothing has changed as far as her diet so I don't know what to do...does anybody have any advice for us?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Sunshine is good for all earth creatures..just not too much. do a little resrarch post a picc if possible..we will try to help..


----------



## Diva's Dad (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so I've read a lot on these forums and I read that cortizone and fish oil seem to be the best. I got Diva some cortizone so I'm goin to start with that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

With a decent kibble fish oil is not needed..most contain enough..i stopped using it ..kinda depends on what u feed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

make a total cleans shampoo... One gallon of water, 2 tables spoons of regular bleach, 2 cups of hydrogen peroxide, 1/3 cup of iodized salt, 1 tablespoon of antibacterial soap.. Scrub dog let set for about 2 minutes rinse thoroughly washing the ears and head LAST. Do not put in eyes of course. Wash the dog twice. Give the dog a benadryl twice a day am and pm. .... Follow advice ^^^ sunshine, dogs need vitamin D they need sunlight as much as any critter. Change your food .. its cheaper to use a butcher on the skirts of town than buy your food from commercial places.


Did the vet do a skin scrapping?


----------



## Vizionz (Jul 29, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> make a total cleans shampoo... One gallon of water, 2 tables spoons of regular bleach, 2 cups of hydrogen peroxide, 1/3 cup of iodized salt, 1 tablespoon of antibacterial soap.. Scrub dog let set for about 2 minutes rinse thoroughly washing the ears and head LAST. Do not put in eyes of course. Wash the dog twice. Give the dog a benadryl twice a day am and pm. .... Follow advice ^^^ sunshine, dogs need vitamin D they need sunlight as much as any critter. Change your food .. its cheaper to use a butcher on the skirts of town than buy your food from commercial places.
> 
> Did the vet do a skin scrapping?


 no they said to try the food change and then if it dont get better after the few weeks then we would do that step.

anyway changed her diet to natures recipe grain free salmon. so no corn or chicken to see if that changes things.


----------



## Diva's Dad (Jul 30, 2013)

McCoy pitbulls, update I've been Feeding Diva diamond lamb n rice since she was old enough to eat it, I haven't had a problem with it so I don't think it's the dog food. I gave he'd a bath and applied some cortizone cream on the infected area. I think she might have got some allergic reaction to something? Would benedryl help?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Diva's Dad, Sometimes it takes a while for the food allergies to flare up. Get her on a grain free food and see how she looks after a month or so


----------



## bitedown (Mar 4, 2013)

Same thing happened to my blue dog when I decided to try cheap kibble. I was about to shell out the $100 vet visit to see what was going on, and a lady that worked at tractor supply saw PorkChop (my dog) took me straight to grain free dog food and gave me some penicillin... couple shots of that and him being on 4health turkey and potato most of his bumps are gone, he still gets a few from the food transition but for the most part he's so much better.


----------



## Diva's Dad (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok update on Divas bumps..cortizone is not good for her. I forgot my neighbor worked as a vet assistant for 15 yrs. she claims that cortizone cream drys it up. She did give me some type of antibiotic ointment. And I put her on grain free dog food. I chose natures domain at costco. My cuzn said he hasn't had any problems with it. So far so good thx people

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

